# IPS Driver Error



## Karuna (19. Februar 2008)

Das passiert wen ich mein buffed-Profil aufrufen will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nicht nur auf meinem Rechner, sondern auch auf dem von meinem Mann. 

Dies kommt wenn ich dann versuche die Seite neu zu laden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls auf beiden Rechnern. 

Andere Profile kann ich jedoch problemlos ansehen......

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Februar 2008)

Du meinst sicher dein myBuffed-Profil, oder?

Ich bekomme den gleichen Fehler, wenn ich versuche es aufzurufen.
Kommst du denn über die myBuffed Startseite in die Einstellungen deines Profils oder bekommst du da den selben Fehler?
Wenn du in die Einstellungen kommst, entferne mal die ImageLoop aus deinem Profil, die scheint den Fehler nämlich zu verursachen.


----------



## Karuna (19. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher dein myBuffed-Profil, oder?



Exakt.



> Wenn du in die Einstellungen kommst, entferne mal die ImageLoop aus deinem Profil, die scheint den Fehler nämlich zu verursachen.


*grmpf* warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen? Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade mal bei imageloop direkt geschaut - bei denen gibt es aktuell auch technische Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> /closed



Auf User-Wunsch nie. 


Zum Problem: Imageloop haben vor einigen Wochen leider etwas im System umgestellt, so mussten wir auf eine Schnittstelle zurückgreifen die, wie wir heute merken mussten, bei Server-Wartungen von Imageloop eine Fehlermeldung schmeißt statt einfach nichts zu tun. Wir haben die Imageloop-Funktion aus diesem Grund für heute deaktiviert bzw. bis die Server wieder erreichbar sind.


----------

